

Ask HN: Why doesn't anyone make a laptop like the Cr-48? - nkorth

The Cr-48 was known for remarkably good hardware design. As a Chromebook, it didn't have high specs. They weren't sold to the public, but I guess they would cost about $400-500 max.<p>Why isn't there an equivalent now? All the laptops I see in that price range have very nice specs, but weak design. They don't seem at all durable, and they often have terrible battery life as a result of high-end processors.<p>Basically, what I want is a laptop designed like a Macbook for about $500, with the price difference coming from reduced specs. I don't want a superpowered laptop, I would rather have the battery life. Does this exist, and if not, why?
======
dgunn
Not sure if you can still get it but about a year ago I bought an Asus U56E. I
think I paid about $700 for it at the time (probably pick it up cheaper now)
and I think it matches what you're looking for.

Good design, high quality construction, higher-end construction materials
(aluminum chassis), etc..

It's probably a little larger than what you're looking for if the Cr-48 is
your preferred size.

Link:
[http://reviews.bestbuy.com/answers/3545/product/3411128/asus...](http://reviews.bestbuy.com/answers/3545/product/3411128/asus-
laptop-intel-core-i5-processor-15-6-display-6gb-memory-aluminum-lake-blue-
hairline-questions-
answers/questions.htm?utm_campaign=bazaarvoice&utm_medium=SearchVoice&utm_source=AskAndAnswer&utm_content=Default)

~~~
nkorth
I could deal with a 15.6" computer if it meant decent resolution, but more
1366x768? Really, Asus?

Aside from that, it looks promising. I'm seeing it for about $400 at a couple
places.

------
stevenrace
After my 13" MBP was stolen, I brought my CR-48 out of hibernation and have
been using it as my primary machine for nearly 6 months.

It is indeed a great computer, but I can't help thinking a _used_ Macbook,
Thinkpad, or the plethora of netbooks on the market would better serve even
the most avid of hackers.

May I ask what puts you off with it's current incarnation, the Chromebook? It
's only $200 (and up). The external branding can be resolved with a $5 can of
'Plasti-dip', a screwdriver, and a bit of time. You'll end up a with a black,
rubberized finish similar to the CR-48.

~~~
nkorth
I have been looking at Samsung's ARM chromebook. It looks like it might be the
best of my options right now, but I would really like a higher-resolution
screen, even if that meant a bigger screen size. (Every laptop is 1366x768
these days...)

~~~
phaus
If you aren't in a hurry, you may want to wait and see if Google's Pixel turns
out to be real. I know that most people initially thought it was fake, but
since then someone has found interesting stuff in Chrome's code.

It may very well be fake, but if it isn't, it's probably gonna be worth
waiting for unless you need something right now.

~~~
nkorth
The Verge says this about the Pixel: "Google’s greatest advantage is that it
doesn’t need bleeding-edge specs to build a high-functioning computer." That
could be exactly what I'm talking about.

------
zhangtwin
Part of the problem with OEMs, especially when you look at the Windows
ecosystem is that they are cutting costs by using the same design with
swappable part (different memory, different HDs, etc.). Reaching the $400-500
price range requires low end specs, but also requires a single SKU that can be
mass produced cheaply.

Since alot of the major OEMs (Dell, HP, Lenovo, etc.) have already made major
investments in products (Thinkpad, Inspiron, etc.) for design that is focused
on the head end and highly configurable, they don't spend resources producing
the low end. Instead they all of the R&D cost have been spent creating one
design that is very configurable, which results in design tradeoffs (swapable
parts causes laptop to be bigger, etc.) in order for them.

Apple is successful partially because they have VERY few SKUs, a small number
of models, which enables to them to easily reach scale and spend all their
money on design. There is no equivalent because the margins at the $400-500
are very low and if OEMs have to spend large amount on design for something
with low margin that can't be scaled up to high end, the ROI is not there.

~~~
nkorth
This is very irritating. I really don't want to buy a Mac, but the PC laptop
market seems determined to suck!

------
Xion
Some Macbooks are a bit like that. I have the new 13" one and when looking at
the screen, there is no branding nor anything that would distract me, unlike
e.g. the "Macbook Air" label printed below the screen in MBA. I really like
it.

But obviously, this is nowhere near the price point you are suggesting. I
think the reason cheap laptops look cheap is that they are, well, cheap. Users
do not really expect them to last and therefore manufactures do not focus on
longevity or style.

Good design is a premium for which you simply need to pay extra.

~~~
nkorth
It just seems to me that it should be possible to design a really good laptop
that costs less than $1000, if specs are secondary. I think that would be the
best way for a PC manufacturer to finally beat Apple. The problem, however, is
that such a computer might not run Windows very well. (but Linux would run
quite nicely!)

~~~
Xion
Right, but how big is the market for low spec laptop with good design? As you
have pointed out, it may have trouble running Windows which excludes the vast
majority of users right here and there. It might work well in conjunction with
Ubuntu et al., but that would require some non-trivial marketing effort from
Canonical to create some demand for "premium netbook" niche.

However, given the success of Chrome OS, it might not be that difficult,
actually.

------
DanBC
The ASUS eee pc 701 was dirt cheap; had limited hardware; had a few problems;
but was robust.

It should be easy to replicate it with better hardware and avoiding some of
the biggest problems (tiny SSD soldered to the motherboard; weird trackpad;
tiny keyboard) especially if you're not trying to cram it into a teeny tiny
package.

~~~
nkorth
That's the "original" netbook, isn't it? I can't believe I hadn't ever seen
one of those before.

At a quick glance, I think the biggest problem with it would be the 800x480
screen! If screen resolution wasn't an issue, I think a netbook could meet my
criteria.

~~~
phaus
I had an EEE PC 901, which was one of the first 9" netbooks (and considered by
many to be the best netbook Asus ever released.) The screen was bumped up to
1024 x 600. It was a nice little machine, but there's lots of stuff that
doesn't display very well on something with that low of a resolution.

------
salahxanadu
I seem to own computers for a long time(3-4yrs), so paying a little more for a
solid machine is worthwhile to me. I spent the most I have ever to get a MBPr
and it..is..the..damn..future. I've not owned a sub $700 laptop for more than
a year. They just aren't built for that.

------
troist
I've always found Clevo laptops to be durable, I've knocked my 15" off a desk
by accident and the screen didn't even crack.

I think they have an 11" and 14" in their range which might fit the criteria
and you can customise the specs to whatever you want really.

~~~
nkorth
I looked at Clevo's site a while ago and was kinda put off by their obscure
model numbering. Can you recommend a friendlier site to look at, and where I
could potentially buy one?

~~~
nkorth
Never mind, I found rjtech.com. The designs don't look spectacular, but that's
just from the pictures. What does look great, though, is the "No OS" option.

------
nkorth
See also: [http://gizmodo.com/5711720/every-laptop-should-be-like-
googl...](http://gizmodo.com/5711720/every-laptop-should-be-like-googles-
stark-naked-notebook)

------
grumps
I had a Cr-48. It didn't last long.

